# Sick baby goat, now Lethergic and Wobbly!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well my doe decided she wanted to wean her wethers early, they are just about 2 months old and HUGE, but she wouldnt let them nurse so I decided to let them go to their new home

I just got a call, that one has runny poo, she has been feeding them a little grain, alfalfa and then they get grass in there pen.

Im thinking this is because its a different diet and also the change of environment, so I told her if she can to give a little pepto, and if they are bloated, baking soda.

Should she do anything else?

OH and they havent been wethered yet, too young still.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sick baby goat*

Runny poo may be caused by to much grain...or changing feed...and not gradually changing or increasing it...

Also Cocci and worms are triggered... by stress.... so getting a fecal just in case will help...

trying pepto and baking soda....is good...in case of feed change...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sick baby goat*

Theres 2 of them btw.

Only one has it, but his brother has soft poo, so maybe hes starting to get it too.

She has NO other goats, just the 2 boys and then horses.

I think they are getting a different hay then what I had, and I told her to keep watching, because its likely that it was caused by the change.

She said she will check on them when she gets home, they were very lively and active today though, so im really hoping its gone, so she doesnt have to worry about cocci


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sick baby goat*

ALSO!

The hay we have been getting had to change, the hay guy ran out and hes like a family friend so me and my friend like to support him. So a couple of our goats have gotten a little bit of runny poo, but the vet was out yesterday to see my friends horse, hes also a friend, and he said they all look really good, and he doesnt think they are sick or anything.

But we are hoping to get back on the other hay soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sick baby goat*

Is the poo the same color as the hay being fed or is it black and smelly...?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sick baby goat*

OK so now im pretty sure he has Cocci.
She said hes been acting different and when she came home today he was just laying down, she picked him up and took him outside, and he just ate some grass but wasnt making any noises. She also said hes skinny, she can feel his ribs.

My goats are ok now, they were a little runny from the feed change, we had to do it suddenly and are trying to get it back to the old stuff, but everyone is fine and no one is acting sick or is skinny. My small little runt Gracie is the one I would be most worried about, she was a little runny but when the vert saw her he said she was fine and that with cocci she would of been skinny by now. Shes a little bloated, but she had baking soda


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She said now hes very Lethergic and wobbly. She seperated him and now hes eating a ton and wont stop. He seems to be ok, but it sounds like hes going down fast.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Did he get his 2 CDT shots yet?

My thoughts are concerns over the CDT shots...whether he had two yet or not for Entero...

And Coccidia, which may be high in his system right now due to the stress of the move.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

No he didnt get them yet, we have NEVER had an issue with that so I really didnt think I needed too.

The cocci would be my guess because hes skinny, and acting weird. She said shes going to take his tempt right now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was going to suggest getting a temp...if he has cocci... it will knock down his immunities.. in which... with these weather changes can give pneumonia.... Also if it is cocci ....he will need treatment started immediately... 

If he has a temp... he will need antibiotics.....be careful with mixing drugs ...some you cannot use at the same time.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Temp is 101.8


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal temp OK...


Can she get a quick fecal on the kid for worms and cocci to be sure?

If not ..Is the poo ... black like and stinky?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She can probably take him to the vet tomorrow, maybe today if they have anything open. 

Im waiting to hear back about how his poo is...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Runny like water, dark brown, doesnt smell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the goat is going lethargic... I'd definitely take it to the vet....and have the vet test the poo.... today would be best... they can go down so quickly.... :hug:


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have no advice, but just wanted to say good luck!! :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, I asked if he has gotten worse, and that it would be a good idea to get him to a vet asap to see whats wrong. He seemed to go downhill super fast today. he was fine a couple days ago...


Thanks Emmie. UGH I feel horrible


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.... if he is going down that quickly... I'd take him to the vet right away................. :hug: 

Praying for the little guy... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Shes going to try for tonight, she gets off at 5 and then shes going to try and go.

Hes worse then he was and doesnt look good at all, his brother is fine though, really weird.

Do you think he would of eaten something bad?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some kids are just more susceptible - sounds like coccidia to me 

Best ot get him to the vet and get SQ fluids and some coccidia medicine


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, she is hopefully taking him tonight! Will update when she goes!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So she tried for tonight but no one was available so shes going tomorrow morning

He seems better tonight, he was wagging his tail all excited to see her, and his poop isnt as bad.

She just told me something that may be the cause.

She dusted them with some bug dust, because she thought they had bugs, and I guess they got dusted inside the pen where they munch on the grass. Could this of caused his behavior?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if he ate some of the dust yes it could cause that type of behavior


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres the kind she got!
permectrin fly and louse dust

That makes sense because they were healthy for a week being there, and then she dusted them and a couple days later only one got really bad. She moved them both now so they cant eat anymore of it, but they LOVE the grass in their pen and shes pretty sure they had some


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the baby today? :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She said hes alot more active today, when she let them out they were running around and went through the doggy door into the house lol. She is calling vets to see whos available, theres only 3 goat vets near her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good... :hi5: it may of been the powder stuff....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, she ended up talking to a vet at UC Davis, they said to just watch him and they think it was because he was taken too soon from his mom which to me is NOT true, he STOPPED eating at 6 weeks, and was eating full solid food so his tummy was used to it, also our vet came out and was playing with them making sure they were ok, and he said they were nice and healthy and could go to a new home now. 

So I dont understand...Hope it will just pass, but I think its either Cocci or the dust.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The powder stuff... could of made the kid lethargic...and really down....especially with the improvement so quickly... hours later after the kid was moved from that area......... if the baby is still scouring....why didn't they do a fecal ? :scratch: 

I believe it is cocci too...and that is hog wash to say ...the baby was taken to soon...some are taken sooner and never have issues.... :doh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I would NEVER let a baby go early unless he was ready! None of jennys kids are nursing anymore, they love to eat the grass and hay, so they are pretty much weaned. 

And he was fine with me, then a couple days after being with her he gets sick RIGHT after she dusted him and it was all in the pen. The uc davis vet believed it was my fault and said just to watch him, he should get better soon.

Im really mad, because if he dies im gonna get blamed for it! Plus I really love those boys, and I cant imagine anything happening to him!

I just told her that all my goat friends have said its most likely either cocci OR the dust and that goats dont have that bad of problems when weaned too soon, and that she really needs to go and let the vet look at him. Hopefully she will go, she said if he gets worse she will UGH


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Vets are stupid when it comes to goats. That is honestly my opinion. Last time I went and saw a vet who had a herd of sheep, he told me that my kid couldn't have FKS (which I'm sure he had) and to do exactly what I had already been doing (tubing electrolytes) and keep him warm. He insisted I feed him, and I did when he did a full rebound. Then he crashed right after feeding and died. I'm almost positive his advice killed the kid. When the kid crashed again I called him up and he just told me that he had no clue what was wrong and that he wished me luck. Never even gave me a guess beyond that he was possibly constipated and dehydrated and cold (even though his temperature was normal.) He also insisted I was a horrible person because I was feeding the kid whole cow's milk rather than powdered replacer.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

To help the kids transition easier to their new home, I always include a sample of their grain and hay so they can gradually switch to whatever their owners will be feeding. It's a good idea and better for the kids. I'd also suggest to her to give them some grass hay in the am before letting out to eat green grass. This was probably already mentioned (didn't have time to read all the posts).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she can't take the goat in ...have her at least take a fecal sample in... that is all she has to do....some vets.... do it right there quickly or find results within a couple days..... We just need to know... if the scouring is from worms...cocci.... so treatment can begin.... if that is the case..... If she keeps prolonging it....and the goat continues to scours... the goat will get very sick on her....plus dehydration is really bad...and can kill them....

It is very unfair... that she is blaming you for trying to help and give her advice on what to do....  :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Fireflight: I know EXACTLY how you feel.

Olivia: I did that, so I know it cant be my fault, I told her to transition slowly and not to give too much grain if any!

Pam: Im going to suggest that tomorrow. She has her mind set on what the vet said, which makes me look bad, sending her off with a sick goat, I feel really bad and I hope she doesnt think im a bad person. I never intended for this to happen, but told her I have nothing to hide, she can come inspect my goats and see that no one is sick and no one has runny poo, except one which im trying to fix!
Hopefully hes ok tomorrow, but I doubt it!


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

As an ex-employee of UC Davis Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital I can say they aren't that great... Sorry they are just blaming you!!  

My fingers are crossed it's all fine by the weekend, and this person will just forget about it. It sounds like you've done nothing wrong, AND you're trying to help her! I know a few breeders who wouldn't have even answered the email...

:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam: Im going to suggest that tomorrow. She has her mind set on what the vet said, which makes me look bad, sending her off with a sick goat, I feel really bad and I hope she doesnt think im a bad person. I never intended for this to happen, but told her I have nothing to hide, she can come inspect my goats and see that no one is sick and no one has runny poo, except one which im trying to fix!
> Hopefully hes ok tomorrow, but I doubt it!


 I agree... that not all vets are correct in their decisions ...cures...or what to give a goat.... vets have the idea of ..a "goat is a goat"...in which.. is so far from the truth.. they are very loving and loyal.....vets through many years... never wanted to learn or waste their time... on how to care for and treat goats..... Now... they are being shoved into their faces ...as they have become so popular.......vets do have medical books... that they dig into... I seen it....because he hadn't dealt with the issue thrown at them.... :doh: they just assume... the same treatments ...as they do with other animals... in which... can be so deadly.......I am sorry to say...they don't know a caboose from a hole in the ground...I have even taught my vet a thing or two..... :doh: :help:

We have had vets more than once... being so wrong ...and proven here.. that the recommendations ...have been so ....so... wrong ...that it would of killed or harmed their goats....and in some cases ...some here have loss their precious goats.... because of a vets stupid decision..... that is why ...alot of members come here for 2nd opinions... after our vets have told us what to do...to find... that it was such a bad idea...  We here... have learned from trial and error ...because we had no vets to help us....and to this day... their are only a hand full... that know alot about goats in this whole world....  .....it is pretty sad ...we can't even trust the judgment of a vet ...but...that is what it is... We all have saved alot of animals lives here on TGS....and I have more faith and trust in our members here... than I do... my own vet.... our members..moderators and Administrator.."All"make a great team.. . :grouphug: 
I pray ...Laura... that she doesn't rely upon... what that vet said because...she could lose her goat by doing that...we wanted the scours fixed... and a fecal done... to verify ...if that is the case... and begin treatment...not for the vet .. to tell her what he did...and still not fix the problem....that is so lame in itself.... :hair: 
Stress from the move ...being torn apart from the momma and the herd that the goat knew... can trigger cocci and worms.... no matter... if the kid was 1 month old.. to 1 year old.... it can happen to any goat....and is curable... if treatment...is done.. in a timely manor.... however... if she waits to long... the outcome can be devastating... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

kitten6500 said:


> As an ex-employee of UC Davis Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital I can say they aren't that great... Sorry they are just blaming you!!
> 
> My fingers are crossed it's all fine by the weekend, and this person will just forget about it. It sounds like you've done nothing wrong, AND you're trying to help her! I know a few breeders who wouldn't have even answered the email...
> 
> :hug:


Thanks  I havent heard anything today, hope hes ok!

Pam, I totally agree. I dont even trust vets anymore! The only one I do trust is my friends vet, hes amazing and has agreed with everything on this forum and actually listens to me and trys to work with me! He will try what I reccomend and then thank me, hes really awesome and im so glad hes my new vet. He also LOVES goats and knows they are much different than other livestock. When I told him what the other vet said he was laughing, I cant believe someone with a liscense would say that! So he came out the other day to check on my goats, since apparently my little doeling should be sick from being weaned too soon right? NOPE shes fine, bouncy and as crazy as ever, she nurses a tiny bit but thats it.

I also have gracie, who refuses to be normal. We did a fecal test and she was ok on everything, a little bit of worms so we dewormed her and she still has runny poop. The only thing we havent tried is Probios paste, so we are going to do that for about a week. He thinks that she has a sensitive tummy and still hasnt gotten used to the new food, im not sure if thats it but what else can it be? She doesnt have cocci, she doesnt have worms anymore, temp is fine, shes eating and acting normal, no sign of being sick, so we are both so confused lol

Anyway, I told my friend that I WOULD take him to the vet, Then I showed her a pic of Lotus when she was deathly sick and had cocci, and she said that her other wether has a bloated look like her, UM HELLO Lotus pretty much DIED from being bloated, although she did come back to life lol, she is very much alive and healthy now BUT she didnt have a good time, and I regret when she almost died, so hopefully that scary story will make her go to the vet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad ...you have a good vet that agrees here.....he's a keeper ...Also one that loves what he does...is golden...it seems that vets start out caring and are genuine ...but ...a few years later...as the money really rolls in... it seems they only care about their pocket books and not the animal... which saddens me.... Hopefully your vet will never lose that... I can't say that all don't care but it does happen..I seen it... 

Sensitive tummy can be the cause for your goat....maybe back off a bit on the new feed..and see if it helps...also feeding hot feed like Alfalfa can cause it....
so.. if you have some less hot feed hay... to go with it...you can sprinkle the hay... that the goat has an issue with ...on the hay the goat is not having an issue with... and gradually increase... then decrease the other...does that make since? :laugh:

Probiotic paste helps with rumen upset that can also cause off poo....I would try that for sure...baking soda helps too...



> Anyway, I told my friend that I WOULD take him to the vet, Then I showed her a pic of Lotus when she was deathly sick and had cocci, and she said that her other wether has a bloated look like her, UM HELLO Lotus pretty much DIED from being bloated, although she did come back to life lol, she is very much alive and healthy now BUT she didnt have a good time, and I regret when she almost died, so hopefully that scary story will make her go to the vet!


 Your so right in your opinion on this... I don't know why she is being so hard headed.... :doh: :help: :scratch:

_________________


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on having an awesome vet! I know it really stinks to not have a good goat vet. I'm sorry your friend is being bullheaded. I would ask her if she would be open to a second opinion from another vet and have her get in contact with yours.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pam: I understand about the Vets, this guy actually quit his old hospital because he didnt agree with them, he has his own private practice now which makes him even cooler! lol hes really nice and has given my friend some MAJOR deals! Just a week ago, her horse was hit by a truck(long story) But he came out and fixed her up for very cheap! He is in love with my goats, and that makes me even happier!

Anyway, an update on Gracie, Gave her paste, she will get some for the next week. She keeps going in and out of it, a few days ago she had it and now she doesnt. We are giving her oat hay, it should help her, its very good for the goats, but not rich like alfalfa, and she loves it so that helps. I feel her everyday to make sure shes ok and she feels fine, she has a little tummy, and I cant feel any skinnyness. Shes just a very happy but very tiny little goat. Shes made it this long, I think she will be ok!

I havent gotten an update on the wethers, she was really busy today, im guessing they are still alive, at least I hope.


I asked her about a second vet, she said if they are still bad by monday she will go, unfortunately she cant use my vet because shes about 2 hours from me lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: 

with Gracie you can sprinkle a little Alfalfa on the hay.. you are feeding her... :wink: not much but a little.. :thumb: 




Sorry your friend can't use your vet... what a bummer...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Gracie seems to be better, I think she had a little worm problem and also the hay was upsetting her. She still seems to be bloated, she does eat ALOT of grass, she will just graze all day, but i guess its better than her being skinny. We have baking soda for her and shes getting paste. With the boys, i havent heard anything, i will try to get an update tonight. My vet is really awesome, i wish she could use him, but hes too far. Hopefully she will find a good vet near her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

PROGRESS!!

Today I watched her poo, and they were cute little pellets! I was really happy! Seems like she is starting to fit in now, everyone tosses her around but shes a tough little girl!

I asked about the boys, hopefully I hear back soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: that is great news..... :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear your Gracie is doing better. :dance: 
My new little girl is going thru what sounds similar and hopefully it clears up like Gracie.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, she still looks so dang tiny, and she has a chubby belly, but shes getting paste and baking soda, which has helped!

Now onto the boys, she said they are still runny, now both are! SO she said she will take them to the vet monday, yay! HOPEFULLY they are ok


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you giving Gracie grain? Did you take it away or just keep letting her have it? I stopped giving it to my girl today but if it wont hurt may give it back. :shrug: I have done the probiotics, pepto and baking soda but her poop is still runny. Oh an temp normal, fecal normal.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She was getting some grain with me, I only give them a little because they seem to get really fat lol. BUT this was my exact problem, shes totally been checked out by a vet, and shes fine, just runny poop. My vet thinks her tummy is just sensitive to the new food and that I need to be careful with the amount she eats. So far his advice worked!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Now onto the boys, she said they are still runny, now both are! SO she said she will take them to the vet monday, yay! HOPEFULLY they are ok


 I wish she wouldn't keep putting it off..... she is putting those kids at risk....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know!! But shes busy all day today and the vet isnt open tomorrow, so she will go for sure on monday. I told her all about Cocci, and now shes freaking out cause she realized how bad that is! Hoping they are ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah ..I hope they are OK too.. :hug: 
it is very damaging if not treated right away...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So the vet saw them and said the same thing and told her to go get milk replacer and bottle feed UGHHHHH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To start him on the bottle ..after being already weaned? HMM... :scratch: 
He has the scours and says to do that.... :doh: 

Did they check for cocci or worms?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Some people won't listen no matter what. They have the mindset that vets are always right, even when they are ignorant about goats. Thats why people get in trouble with human doctors too...they just accept diagnoses without question. I've learned the hard way not to do that....after having severe issues as a teen and being diagnosed as having chronic sinus infections and anxiety disorder. My hormones were insane but the doctor blamed it on being a teenager. After dealing with this for six years I finally found out I have hypothyroidism and my current doctor thinks my old one is a fool for dismissing my hormone issues. Turns out anxiety and sinus infections are linked to thyroid disease. 

So the lesson I guess is that you should listen to the professionals, but always seek other sources of information...whether its your animals or yourself. I would still stress to her the importance of testing for cocci and worms. Show her internet articles if you must from professional sources such as Tennessee Meat Goats...the way they write their articles is very professional sounding.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Pam i dont think she asked about worms. She wont even listen to me, her words were this is uc davis vet so im listening to them, i just want them healthy. Ive NEVER had this problem, i told her replacer is bad and that they wont take a bottle, but again she wont listen to me anymore


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Some people won't listen no matter what. They have the mindset that vets are always right, even when they are ignorant about goats. Thats why people get in trouble with human doctors too...they just accept diagnoses without question. I've learned the hard way not to do that....after having severe issues as a teen and being diagnosed as having chronic sinus infections and anxiety disorder. My hormones were insane but the doctor blamed it on being a teenager. After dealing with this for six years I finally found out I have hypothyroidism and my current doctor thinks my old one is a fool for dismissing my hormone issues. Turns out anxiety and sinus infections are linked to thyroid disease.
> 
> So the lesson I guess is that you should listen to the professionals, but always seek other sources of information...whether its your animals or yourself. I would still stress to her the importance of testing for cocci and worms. Show her internet articles if you must from professional sources such as Tennessee Meat Goats...the way they write their articles is very professional sounding.


 I totally agree with what you have said....getting a 2nd or even 3rd opinion is crucial...it is a shame isn't it....that people put so much trust one person... that in reality... they shouldn't....that is very scary.... :shocked:



> Pam i dont think she asked about worms. She wont even listen to me, her words were this is uc davis vet so im listening to them, i just want them healthy. Ive NEVER had this problem, i told her replacer is bad and that they wont take a bottle, but again she wont listen to me anymore


 That is sad...I am so sorry...remember though.. it isn't your fault what so ever.... you tried really hard and gave her great advice.... 
we know... we can't force anything upon someone..... I am very saddened.. she is being so hard headed...I am sorry Laura.... 

I wish ..she would read this post on it .... it may open up her eyes... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She said she talked to 3 different vets and they all said the same thing. I think she hates me now and thinks im a horrible goat owner  I just hope she doesnt think its all my fault. im glad i can come here and feel better though, you always say nice things and it helps. I might show this to her, just so she can see that im not trying to lie or anything, i just want to help


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, so she did have a fecal test and I guess they have 2 different parasites. She doesnt remember the name but she will find out tomorrow.

THIS IS SOOOOOO KILLING ME RIGHT NOW!! How is it that these 2 boys are SO sick, when all of mine were tested and everyone is FINE, no runny poo(except for Gracie who is way better)

I just dont understand....

I feel bad, like this makes me look like a bad goat owner  I think I will show her this thread, and HOPE that she doesnt think I was rude in anything I said


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok, so she did have a fecal test and I guess they have 2 different parasites. She doesnt remember the name but she will find out tomorrow.
> 
> THIS IS SOOOOOO KILLING ME RIGHT NOW!! How is it that these 2 boys are SO sick, when all of mine were tested and everyone is FINE, no runny poo(except for Gracie who is way better)
> 
> ...


 Laura... it isn't your fault.... :hug: 
"stress" of any kind... can cause parasites to explode..."Cocci AKA a parasite".. can test fine at your place but ..."this is fact now"....as soon as the stress level kicks in...Bam~! the test results can change in a very short period of time.....it is strange... :doh: it also can happen to a Doe that just kidded... they can be fine... then the stress load factor kicks in and Bam... there it is again.... 
So Laura...don't you even think it is your fault girl...because it is not... :hug: 
I am sorry but.... I do not trust all these vets judgments....especially in this case.... If we knew.. what parasites they have ...we can tell her how to properly treat them and see if the vet gives her the right dosage....it is bad to underdose a goat....  So Laura again stop blaming yourself here.... if she doesn't want to believe what you are telling her....then that is her problem to deal with.... Parasites can drag a goat down quickly....it doesn't take long....in some cases.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Pam. Aparently I left out some stuff, she read this and wasnt happy, which made things worse!

I forgot to say that when they went to her house, a couple days after they got bugs, but NONE of mine have any bugs, so again im confused. And she said I never told her about cocci, and some other stuff too

She said shes so mad she just wants to bring them back here and give them back, but she wont because shes already too attached. Now im pretty sure she hates me and will never come to me for goaties again, that just breaks my heart! I really liked those little boys, and was hoping to be able to visit, doubt Im going to now 

I told her everything you told me, she said listening to me didnt help, or something like that, and now she has no choice but to listen to the vets. So if they die, is it my fault?! Im just not sure what to do

I was thinking of saying she can bring them back and I can refund her, but then that puts my herd at risk of getting whatever they have, also I dont think she wants to do that. And im not refunding her completely without the goats, am I being too harsh?

in 2010 I got a VERY expensive buckling and he died within a month, I never got a refund or discount...and he died because his mother wasnt given a CDT shot, so im thinking that Im not being harsh, but I sure feel like it.

I just feel like giving up, I hate when people are mad at me, and I know for a fact these people are FURIOUS


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't listen to her or let her bring you down. In my opinion, she is a very nasty word. She should have known about cocci and worms, etc. before she bought the babies. It is NOT your responsibility to educate her on how to care for a goat. If she didn't take the responsibility and the time to make sure she was prepared to care for goats before she went out and bought them, then that is her own stupid fault. Kids (and adults) can very easily get sick when going to a new home. Plenty of goats get "shipping fever" just from being transported over short distances because of the mental stress and the stress to their bodies of a new environment. If she doesn't understand this, then she is a moron. You offered her your advice and they were healthy when they left your place. That is all she can expect. Anything else that is happening with them is probably very likely her fault due to mismanagement. You could still offer her a refund and take them back if she would actually do that, and then simply quarantine them for awhile while you clear up their issues, which sound very easy to handle. You'll always get awful people when doing business, it is just harder with animals because they are so much more fragile than a non living thing.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Its not really her fault, she was very excited to get them and from what she was telling me it sounded like they were being spoiled while they were at her house, she loves them so much, and really just want them healthy again. Thats why she has decided to only listen to the vet

I just hope this doesnt make her change her mind about goats....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Don't listen to her or let her bring you down. In my opinion, she is a very nasty word. She should have known about cocci and worms, etc. before she bought the babies. It is NOT your responsibility to educate her on how to care for a goat. If she didn't take the responsibility and the time to make sure she was prepared to care for goats before she went out and bought them, then that is her own stupid fault. Kids (and adults) can very easily get sick when going to a new home. Plenty of goats get "shipping fever" just from being transported over short distances because of the mental stress and the stress to their bodies of a new environment. If she doesn't understand this, then she is a moron. You offered her your advice and they were healthy when they left your place. That is all she can expect. Anything else that is happening with them is probably very likely her fault due to mismanagement. You could still offer her a refund and take them back if she would actually do that, and then simply quarantine them for awhile while you clear up their issues, which sound very easy to handle. You'll always get awful people when doing business, it is just harder with animals because they are so much more fragile than a non living thing.


I agree...couldn't of said it better... :hi5:

Laura...I know it is hard .....but you know....I have to disagree with what you said here


> Its not really her fault,


 but it is her fault//she needed to take action not wait and wait .....worms or cocci or any other ailments ..if left untreated gets worse....and risks that animals life and well being...if I remember right ..you tried for quite a long time to get her to get a fecal and she did not ...which gave the parasites alot of time to progress and do damage....so in my eyes ...she shouldn't be mad at you...don't let her get you down anymore... you have beautiful goats and they indeed where healthy when they left your place..... I can't understand why someone would get angry at another... just for giving great advice.... :scratch: :doh: I don't get it... :help: I am sorry all this happened but... my dear.. it isn't your fault.... :hug:

Giving some of her money back and taking the goats... is up to you.... 
if it where me...I would just let each go their own ways and move on.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess I never told her about Cocci though, I thought I did but whatever. So maybe its my fault and her fault? Im not sure, but shes not talking to me anymore so I dont think she cares about my opinion. I just feel bad it turned this way, ive never had a problem before so It just hurts that it became like this.

Thanks to everyone that gave input, and that tried to make me feel better. It means ALOT


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry... it turned out like that too...sometimes you never know.... how people are going to be....  :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I definently learned my lesson at least. I WONT be doing it this way again, and im going to make sure and warn people that its possible for them to get certain diseases when they go to new homes. I will always sell healthy goats, after they leave, its not my problem....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Tinyhoovesranch do not feel as though you let her down--IMO you did NOT! I recently purchased 3 goats from a breeder. I did alot of internet research re: how to care for them before and when they came home. My buckling broke w/diarrhea 2 days after I brought him home. I work for a vet--but I did not go there--I went to the local feed store where I know a goat breeder works. I got his Diarrhea cleared up w/in 12 hours. I got fecals done on all 3 (at the vet. hosp. I work for) & found that one of my does was very anemic from hooks. I also found that the buckling had Coccidia which, as you know, is NOT the breeders fault--it is VERY common in any baby animals. I treated the doe and the buckling on my own. Since I have had many conversations w/my breeder re: other matters but I have never even brought this up to her--why---because when those goats left her property they ceased to be her responsibility--they became MINE! 

You are being a breeder that is going above and over to help someone--so do not feel bad!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks alot, that really helps.

Im the kind of person that will always feel bad, even though after animals leave they are not my repsonsiblity, I still like to hear updates and help out as much as I can

I understand Cocci isnt the breeders fault, because that stupid disease can spread so fast and apears very suddenly. I still feel very bad, because I should have educated her more about the possibility.

You sound very responisible! And im glad your baby goats didnt get really sick, sounds like you treated them in time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I still feel very bad, because I should have educated her more about the possibility.


 Some people no matter how much you try to teach won't listen...I had a few that way....it is very frustrating....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well there sister is doing GREAT, shes been at her new home for a little while and hasnt gotten any bugs, or runny poo. Shes actually very active and playful and is a little lap goat for the ladies kids. She stopped nursing the same time as the boys, but shes totally fine, I just dont understand!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It was stress the boys endured....don't worry about it anymore... you tried to get her to listen....... and don't need to stress yourself.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Guess so, I dont know, and really im just too tired to even care about what happened. I hope those boys make it, but she doesnt seem to be talking to me anymore, guess I will never see them again!

On a different note, Gracie has still been pooping normal. Everyone couple of days her poo is a little soft, so Im not sure whats going on, but it seems like shes starting to adjust. She doesnt have anymore friends, the bigger girls are mean to her, but it looks like my preggo girl Porsche has adopted her, she lets Gracie sleep near her and shes not that mean to her, its pretty cute! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah I know it is hard....but you can't let it get to you... :hug: 
I pray the boys will be alright too..... I hope she gets her priorities straight...

Glad Gracie is doing great... Loose stool could be from the lush new green growth....it does do that....

Porsche is a sweet goat.... when she kids though she may change towards her... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, thats what I thought, she seems to have a sensitive tummy, ive been giving her some Probios paste and its been helping her. Shes so pitiful when she cries for me lol I feel so bad!

Ya Porsche is actually NOT nice, so seeing those 2 laying together was weird....
Porsche will be moved when shes about to kid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: She's spoiled and loves her human momma..but hey nothing wrong with spoiling... :thumb: 

Glad you know... to watch out for Porsche ...when she nears and after kidding... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

BAHAHAHA she loves any human she sees! Its so sad, evertime she sees someone she comes galloping over and then SCREAMS but its the saddest noise, shes so lonely! None of my girls like her cause shes so small. Hopefully after Porsche kids, the babies will want to have some playtime with her. IF shes better by then


----------

